# favorite or best .22lr



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a 22 but thinking of getting a new better one.
Maybe i am wrong but my knowledge leads to the following in order
S&W 41
S&W 617 6" 
Ruger MkIII Hunter or Competition

ARE THERE OTHERS THAT I SHOULD LOOK INTO BEFORE BUYING?


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

RUGER CHARGER 10/22


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=ruge...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

check it out

I have a scope on mine ...these things are dead on accurate !

AND FUN !:smt023


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have been hearing nothing but praise for the Walther P22. This is on my guns to buy in 2009 if funds allow.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Browning Buckmark. Best trigger of the bunch.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For a revolver either a S&W 17 or 617
For an automatic either a S&W 41 or an original High Standard Supermatic Citation , Trophy or Victor.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got a Smith 22A I'll let you know how it shoots


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Judging from the price range of what you are considering, you already have a lower-end pistol and now want something a bit up the charts. If so, then the normal and easily-found Neos', BM, 22A's, and P22's will not come close to the pistols that you are already considering. Of the ones you mention, the 41 is the nicest. Be aware though that it is a match pistol, and not designed for use with high-velocity ammo. 

Some others to consider are the Sig Trailside and Beretta 87 in semi's, and for a really nice revo, the Diamondback. Higher still up the ladder are the semi's from Pardini, Morini, Hammerli, and Benelli.

If you *really* want to challenge yourself, get a Free Pistol and shoot at the standard range of 50m. You have never touched a light trigger until you have shot a FP (warning: if you do get one, set the trigger as high as it will go for the first few outings). One can sometimes find used Russian TOZ-35's for a decent price. Or you can spend a couple of grand on a Hammerli or Morini......

PhilR.

p.s. If you really want the "best" .22, get a Feinwerkbau AW93......


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Walther P22, don't overlook it. It is a very nice performing gun.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

Browning Buckmark :smt023


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I do love my Walther P22!

Easy to maintain. Easy to shoot.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

P22's make great plinkers but as far as accuracy goes they can't touch the Buckmark or the MKIII for the same cost. The higher priced guns mentioned will be more accurate than you are but I have read about reliability issues with many of them, which isn't that big of a deal since the gun won't be used for self defense.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ruger without a doubt would be my recommendation. As I've said before I don't care for the Mark III, but it could be just me since everyone else has had good luck with it. Mark II is a sure bet, I dunno what they're status is though in regards to availability. Stay away from the 22A IMO, I hate mine, very unreliable.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I would love to have a Mark III competition or hunter just because I first learned to shoot with my dad's bull barrel Mark I.

Definately give the Buck Mark a look.

http://www.browning.com/products/catalog/family.asp?webflag_=006B


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

*..*

+1 for the Walther P22. I bought one for my wife, and I enjoy shooting it almost as much as she does. If any of you guys are planning to get a 22lr for your wife or girlfriend then the P22 is my personal recomendation since it doesnt have any recoil to speak of and will fit their hands great..............Mike


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the responses 
but i already own a P22

from the input i think the next 22 i will buy will be the S&W 617 revolver


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

hideit said:


> from the input i think the next 22 i will buy will be the S&W 617 revolver


Good choice in 22 revolvers. I have the S&W 17 and its fun, for the money I really think that the Ruger Mark IIs are the best bang for the buck. Marcus99 and I share the same feeling for the Mark IIIs.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got a Browning Buck Mark and I love it! Smooth trigger and very accurate!


----------



## viper101 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a Taurus Tracker Model 970 .22 LR Revolver

its a fun little gun for plinking


----------

